# po box?



## cerberus16sk (Nov 6, 2020)

have any of you had anything delivered to the post office? i dont want to send anything to my landlords because the packages get locked in a box and i have to get the key from him. i have a po box. they said if the package isnt picked up by the time my box expires it gets returned to sender.


----------



## Pcushion (Nov 14, 2020)

I have, just make your you keep your po box valid and check it.


----------

